# My3



## mastre (Jun 29, 2018)

.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Congrats on your final decision! It looks like you are certainly passionate about cars. Looking forward to your opinion once you take delivery. Enjoy!


----------



## Jarrod Skrehot (Dec 7, 2016)

Way too much info above!


----------



## KenF (Jul 3, 2018)

You are not alone. I am having the same struggle on color. I am configured for white but, in my mind, I switch between red, silver, and white on a daily basis.

Red is my favorite color but I want a low maintenance color. Tesla maintenance staff tell me that maintenance on the black and blue is the worst because they show every spec of dirt, every swirl in the paint, and even the finest of scratches. They tell me that maintenance on MSM and red is comparable — both show light dirt, paint swirls, and fine scratches, and neither should ever be run through a car wash unless it’s brushless. They tell me that I have to go white or metallic silver for low maintenance, or metallic silver if I don’t have a garage and live in an area with lots of bugs.

Metallic silver and white are a good 5-10 degrees coolor inside than MSM and blue on a hot day, which is a plus. Not sure about the temps in the red.

But metallic silver seems like a color for someone who can’t make up their mind. It is the safe, plainchoice but do I really want the safe, plain choice on a $70K car that is supposed to be fun? White looks stunning in light and is easily visible (safe) at night, but the AP senors in the front and rear are much more obvious. And what if I get one of the dreaded cars without the matching white bumper?


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

KenF said:


> You are not alone. I am having the same struggle on color. I am configured for white but, in my mind, I switch between red, silver, and white on a daily basis.
> 
> Red is my favorite color but I want a low maintenance color. Tesla maintenance staff tell me that maintenance on the black and blue is the worst because they show every spec of dirt, every swirl in the paint, and even the finest of scratches. They tell me that maintenance on MSM and red is comparable - both show light dirt, paint swirls, and fine scratches, and neither should ever be run through a car wash unless it's brushless. They tell me that I have to go white or metallic silver for low maintenance, or metallic silver if I don't have a garage and live in an area with lots of bugs.
> 
> ...


Be bold. Have a car that stands out. Get red!


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

SimonMatthews said:


> Be bold. Have a car that stands out. Get red!


Hear hear! It's harder to see the *lovely *and *beautiful *curves on the Model 3 in White (in my opinion). There are truly elegant curves all along the front and sides of the car. If you want your car to stand out and pop, be bold lol. Silver does show the curves better, but silver is a very common color on the road. Red will turn people's heads, guaranteed. Although if you floor it, their heads won't be turned for long. 

On a more serious note, you want to chose the color that you want the most, without worrying about maintenance. Truth is if you want your car to look shiny and new, you're going to have to maintain it properly one way or another.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Maybe this will help  No regrets so far with white and it really shows off Franz' design...(i like all of the colors though to be honest, but so glad i chose white this time, first white car ever)


----------

